# Bella CARO Novice Run- Video



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

That was neat. What a nice-working dog! Congrats and thanks for sharing!

--Q


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

and today's video- her final leg forher CARO novice title- and a score of 195!

http://youtu.be/K8hBD08X-Gs


----------

